# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίση Πανικού στο σούπερ μάρκετ

## serotonini

Σήμερα ξύπνησα νιώθοντας μια εσωτερική ένταση και σφιγμένους μύες στο κεφάλι, ζαλάδα και γενική τσίτα. Δεν έδωσα σημασία, είπα θα χαλαρώσω στην πορεία, και σκέφτηκα να πάω σούπερ μάρκετ να πάρω λίγα πραγματάκια. Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με ένα καροτσάκι που έχω για να μη κουβαλάω σακούλες, μπαίνω μέσα στο κατάστημα και βλέπω πολυκοσμία και φοβερές ουρές στα ταμεία. Το αισθάνομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πως με πειράζει, κι αρχίζει η ταχυκαρδία και η ένταση που όμως λέω πως θα προσπαθήσω να ελεγξώ και συνεχίζω (αρκετά νευρικά και βιαστικά) να κάνω τα ψώνια μου. Τελειώνοντας αλλά με τους παλμούς μου στα ύψη πλέον, βρίσκομαι σε μία ουρά τουλάχιστον 15 ατόμων. Σταματώ, λέω ψυχραιμία θα περιμένεις όλα καλά.
Κι όμως όχι όλα καλά γιατί άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι πολύ έντονα και με έπιασε ένας τρελός φόβος ότι θα χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου.
Βλέπω μια υπάλληλο, της λέω μπορώ να αφήσω το καρότσι μου για λίγο γιατί ξέχασα την κάρτα μου και να ξαναγυρίσω? Τελος πάντων μου το κρατάω, και φεύγω τρέχοντας για το σπίτι μου που είναι γύρω στα 300μ απόσταση. Στο δρόμο έλεγα μέσα μου "έλα θα τα καταφέρεις κομπλέ, όλα οκ"... Και φτάνω. Μπαίνω μέσα, κατευθείαν πιεσόμετρο, εντάξει οι παλμοί μου ήταν ελαφρώς τσιμπημένοι 100, και η πίεση μου για τα δεδομένα μου που είμαι του 7/10, ήταν στο 8.5/12. Με ρωτάει η μάνα μου τί έγινε, της λέω, παίρνω μισό λεξοτανίλ και ξαπλώνω να ηρεμήσω. Έλεγα από μέσα μου, "δε γίνεται να αφήσεις το καρότσι και τα ψώνια εκεί, πρέπει να επιστρέψεις"..... Και πράγματι 20 λεπτά μετά που είχα λίγο ηρεμήσει, παίρνω βαθειά ανάσα και βγαίνω ξανά γρήγορα προς το σουπερ μάρκετ. Μπαίνω μέσα, βρίσκω το καρότσι, και λέω σε όοοολους στην ουρά που ήταν εκείνη τη στιγμή, "συγνώμη παιδιά ήμουν εδώ αλλά έφυγα για λίγο, μπορώ να περάσω πρώτη?" Και ευτυχώς με άφησαν χωρίς κουβέντα. Πλήρωσα γρήγορα και επέστρεψα.

Τώρα είμαι πλέον σπίτι, πολύ πιο ήρεμη, αλλά όχι ουσιαστικά ήρεμη, γιατί με στεναχωρεί ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ που το ζω αυτό το πράγμα, κι αναρωτιέμαι συνέχεια: Έτσι θα είμαι από εδώ και πέρα? θα νιώθω ανά πάσα στιγμή αυτόν τον τρόμο πως θα χάσω τον έλεγχο του οργανισμού μου ή και τη ζωή μου απο πχ έμφραγμα, εγκεφαλικό ή ό,τι άλλο? Πολύ χάλια κατάσταση, θέλω να κλάψω ειλικρινά. Πώς ξεπερνιέται τώρα όλο αυτό? Ξεπερνιέται? Πώς θα βγω να δουλέψω και να είμαι χαλαρή και λειτουργική όπως ήμουν? Νιώθω λες και έχω πέσει μέσα σε μια μαύρη τρύπα που δεν έχω ιδέα πώς να βγω.
Κι ενώ ξέρω ότι κάθε φορά εγώ μου ανεβάζω στροφές, εγώ μου προκαλώ αυτή την αναστάτωση, κάθε φορά αποτυγχάνω να το σταματήσω.

Ξέρω γιατί είμαι στεναχωρημένη. Πέρασα πάρα πολλά σε μία σχέση προ έτους μέσα στην οποία επι τρία χρόνια βασανίστηκα πάρα πολύ άσχημα και πατήθηκα κάτω από τόσο άσχημες συμπεριφορές που ούτε να ανακαλέσω στη μνήμη δε θέλω. Και παρά το ότι έφυγα και απομακρύνθηκα, πλέον έχω έναν εντονότατο φόβο απέναντι στον κόσμο και τις σχέσεις. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι προθέσεις κτλ. Κι αυτό γιατί το πρόσωπο με το οποίο ήμουν, μου παρουσιάστηκε ως ο υπέροχος άνθρωπος, με έπεισε κι επένδυσα, και τελικά αφου είχα "κλειδώσει εκεί" μεταμορφώθηκε στο πιο κακοποιητικό σαδιστικό ον. Αυτή τη στιγμή αισθάνομαι λες και δεν ξέρω με ποιον ήμουν πραγματικά. Έκτοτε τρομάζω για το πώς μπορεί να "σου βγει" ο οποιοσδήποτε στην πορεία, 
και κακά τα ψέμματα ο κόσμος γενικότερα έχει παραγίνει ό,τι να 'ναι στα πάντα. Σε επίπεδο σταθερότητας, αυθεντικότητας κοκ. Δε νιώθω ότι εύκολα μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ ή να μοιραστώ το μέσα μου μέσα σε μια αλαλουμίαση συμπεριφορών.

Είναι αρκετός ο κόσμος που με πλησιάζει, φιλικά αλλά και ερωτικά, όμως εγώ αποτραβιέμαι και αποφεύγω την όποια συνέχεια. Κι όλο αυτό ενώ θα ήθελα πραγματικά να αισθανθώ ξανά ότι μπορώ να προχωρήσω κοινωνικά/ερωτικά σε νέες γνωριμίες. Νιώθω όμως πως δεν έχω ανοχή, ή ότι δε μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ πια όταν κάτι δεν μου ταιριάζει όπως θα ήθελα.
Με το παραμικρό αισθάνομαι πίεση και κάνω πίσω.

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά είναι πραγματικά μια πολύ έντονη κατάσταση αυτή που βιώνω. Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος βιώνει κάτι ανάλογο να μιλήσουμε και να ανταλλάξουμε σκέψεις. 
Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους σας.

----------


## tsaros

Θα σου πω οτι επαθα πριν 3 μερες το ιδιο πράγμα. Γυρισα πήρα ενα lexotanil καο ξανακατεβηκα. Δεν ειχα ΠΟΤΕ δτη ζωη μου θεματα αγοραφοβιας, και την τελευταια βδομάδα το παθαίνω σχεδον σε κάθε συναναστροφη μου με κόσμο μ προφανώς και εχει απορρυθμιστει κατι στον οργανισμο μου.

Ξεκινησα απο χθες θεραπεια γιατι δε σκοπεύω να βασανίστω πολυ καιρό με αυτο το πράγμα

----------


## Billtheo

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!

Κι εγώ δυστυχώς ταλαιπωρουμαι από κρίσεις πανικού εδώ και καιρό κυρίως όταν συναναστρεφομαι με κόσμο κι εγώ. Παίρνω φάρμακα εδώ κι έναν χρόνο κι έχω δει πολύ μικρή βελτίωση, ωστόσο ξέρω πολλούς που έχουν δει δραματική βελτίωση με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Θα σας φανεί αστείο αλλά εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ η μάσκα που φοράω λόγω κορονοιου,ωστόσο δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση και παρακαλάω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή επιτέλους να μου δουλέψει.

----------


## tsaros

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
> 
> Κι εγώ δυστυχώς ταλαιπωρουμαι από κρίσεις πανικού εδώ και καιρό κυρίως όταν συναναστρεφομαι με κόσμο κι εγώ. Παίρνω φάρμακα εδώ κι έναν χρόνο κι έχω δει πολύ μικρή βελτίωση, ωστόσο ξέρω πολλούς που έχουν δει δραματική βελτίωση με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Θα σας φανεί αστείο αλλά εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ η μάσκα που φοράω λόγω κορονοιου,ωστόσο δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση και παρακαλάω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή επιτέλους να μου δουλέψει.


Τι αγωγη παίρνεις; και πως εκδηλώνεται σε σενα η κριση; εμενα πχ σφίγγεται το κεφαλι μου, εχω ζαλαδα και με δυσκολευει να μιλάω, νομίζω οτι οσο μιλάω το χειροτερεύω,

Χθες επισης βγηκα και ενω στην αρχη ενιωθα καπως να πιέζομαι, οταν ηπια ενα ποτηρι κρασι ένιωσα πολυ πιο ανετα και με το 2ο ποτηρι δεν ενιωθα απολύτως κανενα σύμπτωμα

----------


## Billtheo

> Τι αγωγη παίρνεις; και πως εκδηλώνεται σε σενα η κριση; εμενα πχ σφίγγεται το κεφαλι μου, εχω ζαλαδα και με δυσκολευει να μιλάω, νομίζω οτι οσο μιλάω το χειροτερεύω,
> 
> Χθες επισης βγηκα και ενω στην αρχη ενιωθα καπως να πιέζομαι, οταν ηπια ενα ποτηρι κρασι ένιωσα πολυ πιο ανετα και με το 2ο ποτηρι δεν ενιωθα απολύτως κανενα σύμπτωμα


Τώρα παίρνω σκέτο zyprexa 5 mg κάθε βράδυ. Εμένα η κρίση εκδηλώνεται με ζαλάδα, θόλωμα στο κεφάλι αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και εφίδρωση.Έχεις λάβει ποτέ κάποια αγωγή?

----------


## serotonini

> Θα σου πω οτι επαθα πριν 3 μερες το ιδιο πράγμα. Γυρισα πήρα ενα lexotanil καο ξανακατεβηκα. Δεν ειχα ΠΟΤΕ δτη ζωη μου θεματα αγοραφοβιας, και την τελευταια βδομάδα το παθαίνω σχεδον σε κάθε συναναστροφη μου με κόσμο μ προφανώς και εχει απορρυθμιστει κατι στον οργανισμο μου.
> 
> Ξεκινησα απο χθες θεραπεια γιατι δε σκοπεύω να βασανίστω πολυ καιρό με αυτο το πράγμα


Λοιπόν παιδιά τα ίδια ακριβώς με εσάς.... Ζαλάδα, αστάθεια. ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ! αυτή η ταχυκαρδία που ανεβάζεις στροφές είναι το χειρότερο.... Είχα παρόμοια συμπτώματα πολλά χρόνια πίσω, οχτώ νομίζω? Και τώρα τσουπ μετά την πίεση των τελευταιών χρόνων και του τραύματος που απέκτησα εμφανίστηκαν όλα. Εδώ και τρεις μήνες ειδικά. Σφιγμένοι μυες στο σώμα και στο κεφάλι, μέχρι και στο πρόσωπο. Εκεί που κάθομαι αισθάνομαι καμιά φορά να φουντώνω ή αρρυθμίες. Αγοραφοβία δεν είχα ούτε εγώ ποτέ, τώρα στρεσσάρομαι πάρα πολύ, και ειδικά ΌΤΑΝ πρέπει να περιμένω κάπου την σειρά μου. Εκεί στο όρθιο αρχίζουν οι σκέψεις ότι θα μου ρθει....και φυσικά έρχεται. Απόψε μετά απο προτροπή πολύ καλού μου φίλου ξεκινάω Effexor XR των 75mg, μίλησα και με τον γιατρό μου και το ενέκρινε. Ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη τι να πω..... ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ τρέμω τις παρενέργειες του χαπιού που σημαίνει ότι για τις επόμενες μέρες θα είμαι μέσα στον τρόμο.

----------


## serotonini

> Τώρα παίρνω σκέτο zyprexa 5 mg κάθε βράδυ. Εμένα η κρίση εκδηλώνεται με ζαλάδα, θόλωμα στο κεφάλι αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και εφίδρωση.Έχεις λάβει ποτέ κάποια αγωγή?


Εδώ και πόσο καιρό παίρνεις την αγωγή? έχει κάνει κάτι?

----------


## Billtheo

> Εδώ και πόσο καιρό παίρνεις την αγωγή? έχει κάνει κάτι?


Γενικά φάρμακα παίρνω λίγο πάνω από χρόνο. Το ζυπρεξα το παίρνω κανέναν μήνα, ίσως λίγο παραπάνω. Γενικά δεν έχω δει το αποτέλεσμα που θα ήθελα, η βελτίωση είναι μικρή, ωστόσο είμαι κάπως λειτουργικός σε σχέση με πριν καθώς σε μια φάση δεν μπορούσα καν να εργαστώ, απουσίαζα από την εργασία μου με αναρρωτικες άδειες.Τώρα με ζόρι μεν αλλά μπορώ και εργαζομαι.

----------


## serotonini

> Γενικά φάρμακα παίρνω λίγο πάνω από χρόνο. Το ζυπρεξα το παίρνω κανέναν μήνα, ίσως λίγο παραπάνω. Γενικά δεν έχω δει το αποτέλεσμα που θα ήθελα, η βελτίωση είναι μικρή, ωστόσο είμαι κάπως λειτουργικός σε σχέση με πριν καθώς σε μια φάση δεν μπορούσα καν να εργαστώ, απουσίαζα από την εργασία μου με αναρρωτικες άδειες.Τώρα με ζόρι μεν αλλά μπορώ και εργαζομαι.


εγώ τώρα είμαι στη διαδικασία εύρεσης εργασίας και είναι κι ένας λόγος που τρελαίνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο... δε μπορώ να είμαι λειτουργική έτσι. :(

----------


## Billtheo

> εγώ τώρα είμαι στη διαδικασία εύρεσης εργασίας και είναι κι ένας λόγος που τρελαίνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο... δε μπορώ να είμαι λειτουργική έτσι. :(


Κάνεις κάποια αγωγή?

----------


## elpida33

Noμιζω οτι με τη καραντινα γιναμε λιηο χειρότερα.. Εγω αν αγχωθω να κανω τις εξωτερικες δουλειες γρήγορα παει τελος αν πεσω κ σε κοσμο κ ειδικα σε ουρές χαιρετισματα ειμαι κ απο τη φυση μ με Ταχυοαλμιες προχθες χτυπησα 150 παλμους ςιπα παει αυτο ηταν...

----------


## tsaros

Εγω ξεκινησα cipralex 10mg φυσικα σταδιακα οποτε περιμένω να δω αποτελεσμα σε 2-3 εβδομάδες. Μου είπε να παίρνω μισο lexotanil πρωί βραδυ μέχρι να λειτουργήσει το αλλο χαπι και μετα να τα κοψω σταδιακα

----------


## serotonini

> Noμιζω οτι με τη καραντινα γιναμε λιηο χειρότερα.. Εγω αν αγχωθω να κανω τις εξωτερικες δουλειες γρήγορα παει τελος αν πεσω κ σε κοσμο κ ειδικα σε ουρές χαιρετισματα ειμαι κ απο τη φυση μ με Ταχυοαλμιες προχθες χτυπησα 150 παλμους ςιπα παει αυτο ηταν...


Κάνεις εσύ κάποια αγωγή Ελπίδα? Εγώ τώρα θα πάρω το πρώτο μου χαπάκι που σας γράφω... Με θυμώνει πάρα πολύ αυτη η κατάσταση γιατί με θυμάμαι να έχω υπάρξει και ήρεμη και χωρίς να με νοιάζει τίποτα ενώ είμαι έξω. Τώρα φοβάμαι και τη σκιά μου. Θυμώνω περισσότερο που απο τη στιγμή που έπαθα τη πρώτη κρίση πανικού πριν λίγο καιρό, απο κει και πέρα το κάνω η ίδια πολύ χειρότερο. Τι στο καλό? Με τι χημείες εγκεφάλου γεννηθήκαμε?... Βλέπω ανθρώπους που είναι κοσμάρα και τους ζηλεύω.

----------


## elpida33

Αμα το παθεις μια φορα κ τ δωσεις σημασία παει τελος,, φαντασου δουλευα πωλητρια κ το καλοκαίρι με τους τουρίστες εδινα. Μαχη καθε μερα,, απο εκει αποφασισα να παρω αγωγη μισο κονκορ παιρνω ειναι για τοθς παλμους γτ τοθς εχω σχεδον μονιμως ανεβασμενους κ ειναι κ αγχολυτικο γτ μπλοκαρει την αδρεναλίνη,, μ εδωσε λεξοτανιλ τα αγόρασα αλλα δε τα πηρα ποτε το κονκορ με εχει βοηθησει πολυ μπορω να ειμαι σε κοσμο κ να ειμαι ήρεμη προχθες δε το πηρα κ να οι 150 παλμοι λιγο να νιωσω παλμους ερχεται ο πανικος

----------


## Billtheo

> Κάνεις εσύ κάποια αγωγή Ελπίδα? Εγώ τώρα θα πάρω το πρώτο μου χαπάκι που σας γράφω... Με θυμώνει πάρα πολύ αυτη η κατάσταση γιατί με θυμάμαι να έχω υπάρξει και ήρεμη και χωρίς να με νοιάζει τίποτα ενώ είμαι έξω. Τώρα φοβάμαι και τη σκιά μου. Θυμώνω περισσότερο που απο τη στιγμή που έπαθα τη πρώτη κρίση πανικού πριν λίγο καιρό, απο κει και πέρα το κάνω η ίδια πολύ χειρότερο. Τι στο καλό? Με τι χημείες εγκεφάλου γεννηθήκαμε?... Βλέπω ανθρώπους που είναι κοσμάρα και τους ζηλεύω.


Εγώ ζηλεύω τους πάντες. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά βλέπω ανθρώπους με κινητικά προβλήματα, καθηλωμενους σε αναπηρικά καροτσάκια και λέω καλύτερα να ήμουν έτσι και να μην είχα αυτά τα ψυχολογικά.Γενικά αισθάνομαι άχρηστος η αυτοπεποίθηση μου έχει πέσει στο μηδέν.

----------


## elpida33

Νομιζω οτι ολοι ετσι ειμαστε ποσες. Φορες Εχω χωθει στον καναπε κ λεω γτ σε εμενα κ ολα τα σχετικα αλλα δε νομιζω οτι κανενα αποτελεσμα αυτο ουτε απαντηση θα μ δώσει κανένας κ εμενα αμα με δεις εξω δε θα καταλαβεις κάτι ετσι να μη ζηλευεις τους άλλους ο καθενας με το βασανο τ ειναι.. Κ να σκέφτεσαι οτι το ψυχολογικο λυνεται θα έρθει κ μια καλη μερα η υγεια ομως...

----------


## serotonini

> Αμα το παθεις μια φορα κ τ δωσεις σημασία παει τελος,, φαντασου δουλευα πωλητρια κ το καλοκαίρι με τους τουρίστες εδινα. Μαχη καθε μερα,, απο εκει αποφασισα να παρω αγωγη μισο κονκορ παιρνω ειναι για τοθς παλμους γτ τοθς εχω σχεδον μονιμως ανεβασμενους κ ειναι κ αγχολυτικο γτ μπλοκαρει την αδρεναλίνη,, μ εδωσε λεξοτανιλ τα αγόρασα αλλα δε τα πηρα ποτε το κονκορ με εχει βοηθησει πολυ μπορω να ειμαι σε κοσμο κ να ειμαι ήρεμη προχθες δε το πηρα κ να οι 150 παλμοι λιγο να νιωσω παλμους ερχεται ο πανικος


Κατάλαβα, συνεπώς λαμβάνεις φάρμακο που χτυπάει κατευθείαν καρδιολογικά τις ταχυπαλμίες. Μήπως θα έπρεπε όμως να κοιτάξεις λίγο πιο βαθιά στην αιτία τους με κάτι που να στοχεύει στο άγχος εξ αρχής? Κι εγώ καμιά φορά πήρα ιντεραλ της μαμάς μου, αλλά δε μου αρκεί να μου ρυθμίζονται οι ταχυπαλμίες. Θέλω να κοπούν από την ρίζα τους...

----------


## serotonini

> Εγώ ζηλεύω τους πάντες. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά βλέπω ανθρώπους με κινητικά προβλήματα, καθηλωμενους σε αναπηρικά καροτσάκια και λέω καλύτερα να ήμουν έτσι και να μην είχα αυτά τα ψυχολογικά.Γενικά αισθάνομαι άχρηστος η αυτοπεποίθηση μου έχει πέσει στο μηδέν.


Πόσο χρονών είσαι Billtheo? Άσε καταλαβαίνω τί λες... οι ψυχικές διαταραχές στην πραγματικότητα μας κλέβουν τους εαυτούς μας, και τις δυνατότητες που θα είχαμε αν δεν υποφέραμε από αυτά. Το άγχος, το απεχθάνομαι. Είναι καθημερινή δυστυχία και δηλητήριο για το σώμα μας.

----------


## elpida33

Να σ πω την αληθεια μ πρωτη φορα επαθα κρθση πανικου στα 18 απο τοτε παθαινα συνεχεια τις ελεγχα δν με ενοχλουσαν επαιρνα βαθιες ανασε κ τα σχετικα απεφευγα πραγματα π με. Στρεσαρουν κ ημουν ενταξει βασικα παθαινα κρισεις αγχους περισσοτερο εχει διαφορά.. Τωρα αν αγχωθω ανεβαζω παλμους με τη μια αυτο μ δημιουργεί χειροτερο αγχος γτ τρςμουν τα πόδια μ ζαλιζομαινκνολα τα σχετικα τα χαπια τα αντικαταθλιπτικά εγω προσωπικα τα φοβαμαι για αυυο κατεληξα στο κονκορ π ειναι το πιο ελαφρυ ειμαι αγχωδης απο τη φυση μ αλλα κ εξαιρετικά ψυχραιμη μη ρωτησεις πως με πηρε χρόνια

----------


## serotonini

> Νομιζω οτι ολοι ετσι ειμαστε ποσες. Φορες Εχω χωθει στον καναπε κ λεω γτ σε εμενα κ ολα τα σχετικα αλλα δε νομιζω οτι κανενα αποτελεσμα αυτο ουτε απαντηση θα μ δώσει κανένας κ εμενα αμα με δεις εξω δε θα καταλαβεις κάτι ετσι να μη ζηλευεις τους άλλους ο καθενας με το βασανο τ ειναι.. Κ να σκέφτεσαι οτι το ψυχολογικο λυνεται θα έρθει κ μια καλη μερα η υγεια ομως...


Ναι έχεις το δίκιο σου. Ούτε σε εμένα θα καταλάβεις κάτι, λες α κοίτα ένα κουλ τυπάκι μια χαρά.... Και κανείς δε μπορεί να φανταστεί πόσο υποφέρω. Εγώ φοβάμαι και το πόσο μπορεί τελικά τα ψυχολογικά να επηρεάσουν την υγεία μας.

----------


## serotonini

> Να σ πω την αληθεια μ πρωτη φορα επαθα κρθση πανικου στα 18 απο τοτε παθαινα συνεχεια τις ελεγχα δν με ενοχλουσαν επαιρνα βαθιες ανασε κ τα σχετικα απεφευγα πραγματα π με. Στρεσαρουν κ ημουν ενταξει βασικα παθαινα κρισεις αγχους περισσοτερο εχει διαφορά.. Τωρα αν αγχωθω ανεβαζω παλμους με τη μια αυτο μ δημιουργεί χειροτερο αγχος γτ τρςμουν τα πόδια μ ζαλιζομαινκνολα τα σχετικα τα χαπια τα αντικαταθλιπτικά εγω προσωπικα τα φοβαμαι για αυυο κατεληξα στο κονκορ π ειναι το πιο ελαφρυ ειμαι αγχωδης απο τη φυση μ αλλα κ εξαιρετικά ψυχραιμη μη ρωτησεις πως με πηρε χρόνια


Αχχχχχ εγώ να δεις πώς τα φοβάμαι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά! Αλλα έφτασα σε τέτοιο σημείο αγανάκτισης που πραγματικά είπα θα το κάνω να πάρω δε γίνεται να συνεχίσω έτσι. Μόλις τώρα κατέβασα το πρώτο και περιμένω να δω αν και τι θα μου συμβεί σαν παρενέργεια. Προσεύχομαι να μην το καταλάβω αλλά δεν κρύβω ότι έχω χεστεί λίγο πάνω μου. Ψύχραιμη υποτίθεται ήμουν κι εγώ αλλά... για την ώρα αυτό δεν πηγαίνει και τόσο καλά.

----------


## elpida33

Δε ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι εγω ειμαι 33 κ παλευω οπως σ ειπα απο τα 18...παρ ολο π εχω περασει ολες τις φασεις π μπορείς να φανταστείς δν εχω επιλογες συμεχιζω κανονικα τη καθημερινοτητα ηρθα να σπουδάσω σε αλλη πολη κ παντρευτηκα εδω δν εχω κανεναν δικο μ άνθρωπο εκτος απο τον άντρα μ είμαστε μαζι απο τα 20ας κ με εχει ζησει στα χειροτερα μ, για αυτο λεω ο καθενας τα κρυβει καλα.. Μν απελπιζεσαι βρες την αγωγή π θα κουμπωσει σε εσενα κ ολα. Θα πανε καλα

----------


## serotonini

> Δε ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι εγω ειμαι 33 κ παλευω οπως σ ειπα απο τα 18...παρ ολο π εχω περασει ολες τις φασεις π μπορείς να φανταστείς δν εχω επιλογες συμεχιζω κανονικα τη καθημερινοτητα ηρθα να σπουδάσω σε αλλη πολη κ παντρευτηκα εδω δν εχω κανεναν δικο μ άνθρωπο εκτος απο τον άντρα μ είμαστε μαζι απο τα 20ας κ με εχει ζησει στα χειροτερα μ, για αυτο λεω ο καθενας τα κρυβει καλα.. Μν απελπιζεσαι βρες την αγωγή π θα κουμπωσει σε εσενα κ ολα. Θα πανε καλα


Να σαι καλά ρε κορίτσι που με εμψυχώνεις. Εγώ είμαι 37. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι μόνη και δε νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ το οτιδήποτε σε επίπεδο σχέσης. Όχι αν δεν στρώσω λιγάκι... Έχω βάλει σκοπό να κοιτάξω εμένα πρωτίστως πριν ξεκινήσω κάτι με άλλον άνθρωπο. Ίσως γιατί στο παρελθόν βασίστηκα πολύ σε αυτό και τώρα θέλω να μάθω να ανταπεξέρχομαι βάση των δυνάμεων μου και μόνο. Ας ελπίσω ότι το Effexor θα μου ταιριάξει και όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## elpida33

Ολα θα πανε πολυ καλα... Παρα πολυ καλα εχεις ολη τξ ζωη μπροστά σ να φτιαξεις οτι θελεις οπως το θελεις... Ισως θελει λίγες μερες το χαπι να δράσει δωσε κ σε αυτο λιγο χρόνο

----------


## Billtheo

> Πόσο χρονών είσαι Billtheo? Άσε καταλαβαίνω τί λες... οι ψυχικές διαταραχές στην πραγματικότητα μας κλέβουν τους εαυτούς μας, και τις δυνατότητες που θα είχαμε αν δεν υποφέραμε από αυτά. Το άγχος, το απεχθάνομαι. Είναι καθημερινή δυστυχία και δηλητήριο για το σώμα μας.



Είμαι σχεδόν 36 χρόνων. Υποφέρω περιπου 3 χρόνια τα τελευταία 2 πιο έντονα. Δυστυχώς έχω λάβει αρκετές αγωγές εδώ και έναν χρόνο χωρίς ουσιαστική βελτίωση,οπότε αυτό με έχει αποθαρρύνει ακόμη περισσότερο. Ώρες ώρες εύχομαι να με βρει κάτι να τελειώνω μια και καλή καθώς δεν θελω να αυτοκτονήσω αν και μου περνάει σαν σκέψη καθημερινά από το μυαλό.

----------


## elpida33

Τα νιατα μας Μας τα εφαγε το αγχος αυτο ξερω εγω,, ποσα ηθελα να κανω κ δεν τα εκανα απο φοβο μην. Αγχωθω,, billtheo κανε κουραγιο καταλαβαινω οτινολο αυτο σ δημιουργησε κ μια μελαγχολια-καταθλιψη πως το βοηθας γενικά εσυ;εχεις σχεση;φιλους;καποιες φορες πρεπει να ζοριζουμε κ εμεις τον εαυτο μας

----------


## serotonini

> Τα νιατα μας Μας τα εφαγε το αγχος αυτο ξερω εγω,, ποσα ηθελα να κανω κ δεν τα εκανα απο φοβο μην. Αγχωθω,, billtheo κανε κουραγιο καταλαβαινω οτινολο αυτο σ δημιουργησε κ μια μελαγχολια-καταθλιψη πως το βοηθας γενικά εσυ;εχεις σχεση;φιλους;καποιες φορες πρεπει να ζοριζουμε κ εμεις τον εαυτο μας


Κάτι μέσα μου λέει ασιχτίρι θέλω να βγω έξω ξεγνοιαστη να ερωτευτώ, να παίξω, να βάλω τα δυνατά μου εργασιακά κι όλο με φρενάρουν αυτές οι μαλακίες. Χάνουμε όντως τόσες στιγμές....

----------


## Billtheo

> Τα νιατα μας Μας τα εφαγε το αγχος αυτο ξερω εγω,, ποσα ηθελα να κανω κ δεν τα εκανα απο φοβο μην. Αγχωθω,, billtheo κανε κουραγιο καταλαβαινω οτινολο αυτο σ δημιουργησε κ μια μελαγχολια-καταθλιψη πως το βοηθας γενικά εσυ;εχεις σχεση;φιλους;καποιες φορες πρεπει να ζοριζουμε κ εμεις τον εαυτο μας


Παντρεμένος είμαι, φίλους έχω πολλούς και καλούς και γενικά δεν μου λείπει κάτι, ωστόσο το άγχος με έχει καταστρέψει και δεν μπορώ να χαρώ ούτε μια μέρα, όλα με το ζόρι τα κάνω και δουλειά πάω και στις υποχρεώσεις μου είμαι ενταξει, δεν ξέρω που θα με βγάλει αυτή η κατάσταση.

----------


## elpida33

Η γυναικα σ τι λεει για ολα αυτα;κοιτα εγω προσπαθώ να παιρνω χαρα κ κουραγιο απο τα μικρά καθημερινά δε γίνεται αλλιώς.. Πως εκδηλώνεται σε σενα ολο αυτο τι παθαινεις;εχεις αγχος κρισεις πανικου;

----------


## george1520

> Σήμερα ξύπνησα νιώθοντας μια εσωτερική ένταση και σφιγμένους μύες στο κεφάλι, ζαλάδα και γενική τσίτα. Δεν έδωσα σημασία, είπα θα χαλαρώσω στην πορεία, και σκέφτηκα να πάω σούπερ μάρκετ να πάρω λίγα πραγματάκια. Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με ένα καροτσάκι που έχω για να μη κουβαλάω σακούλες, μπαίνω μέσα στο κατάστημα και βλέπω πολυκοσμία και φοβερές ουρές στα ταμεία. Το αισθάνομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πως με πειράζει, κι αρχίζει η ταχυκαρδία και η ένταση που όμως λέω πως θα προσπαθήσω να ελεγξώ και συνεχίζω (αρκετά νευρικά και βιαστικά) να κάνω τα ψώνια μου. Τελειώνοντας αλλά με τους παλμούς μου στα ύψη πλέον, βρίσκομαι σε μία ουρά τουλάχιστον 15 ατόμων. Σταματώ, λέω ψυχραιμία θα περιμένεις όλα καλά.
> Κι όμως όχι όλα καλά γιατί άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι πολύ έντονα και με έπιασε ένας τρελός φόβος ότι θα χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου.
> Βλέπω μια υπάλληλο, της λέω μπορώ να αφήσω το καρότσι μου για λίγο γιατί ξέχασα την κάρτα μου και να ξαναγυρίσω? Τελος πάντων μου το κρατάω, και φεύγω τρέχοντας για το σπίτι μου που είναι γύρω στα 300μ απόσταση. Στο δρόμο έλεγα μέσα μου "έλα θα τα καταφέρεις κομπλέ, όλα οκ"... Και φτάνω. Μπαίνω μέσα, κατευθείαν πιεσόμετρο, εντάξει οι παλμοί μου ήταν ελαφρώς τσιμπημένοι 100, και η πίεση μου για τα δεδομένα μου που είμαι του 7/10, ήταν στο 8.5/12. Με ρωτάει η μάνα μου τί έγινε, της λέω, παίρνω μισό λεξοτανίλ και ξαπλώνω να ηρεμήσω. Έλεγα από μέσα μου, "δε γίνεται να αφήσεις το καρότσι και τα ψώνια εκεί, πρέπει να επιστρέψεις"..... Και πράγματι 20 λεπτά μετά που είχα λίγο ηρεμήσει, παίρνω βαθειά ανάσα και βγαίνω ξανά γρήγορα προς το σουπερ μάρκετ. Μπαίνω μέσα, βρίσκω το καρότσι, και λέω σε όοοολους στην ουρά που ήταν εκείνη τη στιγμή, "συγνώμη παιδιά ήμουν εδώ αλλά έφυγα για λίγο, μπορώ να περάσω πρώτη?" Και ευτυχώς με άφησαν χωρίς κουβέντα. Πλήρωσα γρήγορα και επέστρεψα.
> 
> Τώρα είμαι πλέον σπίτι, πολύ πιο ήρεμη, αλλά όχι ουσιαστικά ήρεμη, γιατί με στεναχωρεί ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ που το ζω αυτό το πράγμα, κι αναρωτιέμαι συνέχεια: Έτσι θα είμαι από εδώ και πέρα? θα νιώθω ανά πάσα στιγμή αυτόν τον τρόμο πως θα χάσω τον έλεγχο του οργανισμού μου ή και τη ζωή μου απο πχ έμφραγμα, εγκεφαλικό ή ό,τι άλλο? Πολύ χάλια κατάσταση, θέλω να κλάψω ειλικρινά. Πώς ξεπερνιέται τώρα όλο αυτό? Ξεπερνιέται? Πώς θα βγω να δουλέψω και να είμαι χαλαρή και λειτουργική όπως ήμουν? Νιώθω λες και έχω πέσει μέσα σε μια μαύρη τρύπα που δεν έχω ιδέα πώς να βγω.
> Κι ενώ ξέρω ότι κάθε φορά εγώ μου ανεβάζω στροφές, εγώ μου προκαλώ αυτή την αναστάτωση, κάθε φορά αποτυγχάνω να το σταματήσω.
> 
> Ξέρω γιατί είμαι στεναχωρημένη. Πέρασα πάρα πολλά σε μία σχέση προ έτους μέσα στην οποία επι τρία χρόνια βασανίστηκα πάρα πολύ άσχημα και πατήθηκα κάτω από τόσο άσχημες συμπεριφορές που ούτε να ανακαλέσω στη μνήμη δε θέλω. Και παρά το ότι έφυγα και απομακρύνθηκα, πλέον έχω έναν εντονότατο φόβο απέναντι στον κόσμο και τις σχέσεις. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι προθέσεις κτλ. Κι αυτό γιατί το πρόσωπο με το οποίο ήμουν, μου παρουσιάστηκε ως ο υπέροχος άνθρωπος, με έπεισε κι επένδυσα, και τελικά αφου είχα "κλειδώσει εκεί" μεταμορφώθηκε στο πιο κακοποιητικό σαδιστικό ον. Αυτή τη στιγμή αισθάνομαι λες και δεν ξέρω με ποιον ήμουν πραγματικά. Έκτοτε τρομάζω για το πώς μπορεί να "σου βγει" ο οποιοσδήποτε στην πορεία, 
> και κακά τα ψέμματα ο κόσμος γενικότερα έχει παραγίνει ό,τι να 'ναι στα πάντα. Σε επίπεδο σταθερότητας, αυθεντικότητας κοκ. Δε νιώθω ότι εύκολα μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ ή να μοιραστώ το μέσα μου μέσα σε μια αλαλουμίαση συμπεριφορών.
> ...


Το θετικό είναι ότι επέστρεψες και αντιμετώπισες όλο αυτό όσο δύσκολο και να ήταν. Δεν άφησες ένα περιστατικό να γίνει μια κακία ανάμνηση και μπραβο σου!! Στο μόνο που είμαι λίγο αρνητικός είναι ότι αμέσως έτρεξες να μετρήσεις την πίεση σου στην κατάσταση που ήσουν γιατί το πιο λογικό θα ήταν να έχεις ψηλούς παλμούς κτλ και αυτό ίσως να σε έκανε χειρότερα.

----------


## serotonini

> Το θετικό είναι ότι επέστρεψες και αντιμετώπισες όλο αυτό όσο δύσκολο και να ήταν. Δεν άφησες ένα περιστατικό να γίνει μια κακία ανάμνηση και μπραβο σου!! Στο μόνο που είμαι λίγο αρνητικός είναι ότι αμέσως έτρεξες να μετρήσεις την πίεση σου στην κατάσταση που ήσουν γιατί το πιο λογικό θα ήταν να έχεις ψηλούς παλμούς κτλ και αυτό ίσως να σε έκανε χειρότερα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για το θετικό feedback George! Έχει αξία για εμένα γιατί, όντως ήταν σχεδον ηρωικο για την κατάσταση μου να πάρω το θάρρος να επιστρέψω εκεί στα καπάκια. Έχεις δίκιο για το πιεσόμετρο... Περισσότερο το έκανα σκεπτόμενη "μωρή μαλακία κρίση πανικού όντως μου τα χεις ανεβάσει ή είναι ιδέα μου??"
Δε με φόβισε η ένδειξη, ήταν ίσως περισσότερο σαν μέτρηση κατανόησης του πώς λειτούργησε στον οργανισμό μου πραγματικά.
Έχεις κι εσύ τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα?

----------


## george1520

> Σε ευχαριστώ για το θετικό feedback George! Έχει αξία για εμένα γιατί, όντως ήταν σχεδον ηρωικο για την κατάσταση μου να πάρω το θάρρος να επιστρέψω εκεί στα καπάκια. Έχεις δίκιο για το πιεσόμετρο... Περισσότερο το έκανα σκεπτόμενη "μωρή μαλακία κρίση πανικού όντως μου τα χεις ανεβάσει ή είναι ιδέα μου??"
> Δε με φόβισε η ένδειξη, ήταν ίσως περισσότερο σαν μέτρηση κατανόησης του πώς λειτούργησε στον οργανισμό μου πραγματικά.
> Έχεις κι εσύ τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα?


Γενικά κρίσεις πανικού ή σε δημόσιους χώρους;

----------


## serotonini

> Γενικά κρίσεις πανικού ή σε δημόσιους χώρους;


Κρίσεις πανικού, ψυχοσωματικά και τί είδους ψυχοσωματικά..

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπερα κ σε αυτην την ομαδα.... Αφου εχω γραψει ολη την ιστορία της... Καρδιας μου στο αλλο θεμα με τις αρρυθμιες ας πω κ Εδω καμια αποψη αφου σαββατο βραδυ δε βγηκα εξω.... Θελω να πω οτι ειμαι κ εγω μια απο εσας... Ειμαι γυναικα 37 πλεον κ απο μικρη θυμαμαι να αγαπαω μεσα σε εισαγωγικα τις αρρώστιες.. Παντα κατι νομιζα οτι εχω... Μικρη ημουν λιγο χλωμη ειχα λευχαιμία.... Πχ σε ηλικια σκέφτητε καπου 3...4 δημοτικου.... Γενικότερα απο μικρη ολο νομιζα θα πεθανω νεα κ ότι έχω καποια φοβερή θανατηφόρα αρρώστια.... Γυρω στα 17 αρχισανα εχω μια θολουρα στο μυαλο (είχα κ έκτακτες αρρυθμιες δεν θα αναπτυξω αυτο το θεμα εδω ηδη εχω κουρασει με τη πολυλογία μου στο αλλο φορουμ) μια ζαλουρα... Να θελω να μαι σπιτι κρεβατι να μη βλεπω άνθρωπο αφου καναμε ολες τις εξετασεις κ ηταν κομπλέ εκτός απο τις εκτακτες που τοτε ηταν αθωες... Πηγα κ σε ψυχολογο... Ειχα ψιλο.... Καταθλιψη ξεκινισα να παιρνω μινιτραν ετσι λέγοντουσαν θυμαμαι για μερικους μήνες... Αυτη ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφή με τα αντικαταθληπτικα και η τελευταία μου... Οχι γιατί δε με βοηθησαν αλλα γιατι δε ξανά χρειάστηκε να παρω.... Μεσα στα χρόνια ημουν μια χαρα περδικι ψυχικά ειμαι άνθρωπο τρελος με τη καλη έννοια πολυ της παρεας του χαβαλέ της χαρας... Γενικα με θες για φίλη νομιζω... Μαρεσει το αλκοολ μικρη καναμε κ κανα τσιγαρο.... Αραια κ ππυ μεστα χρονια παθαινα καμια κριση πανικου.... Η αρρωστοφοβια δεν εφυγε σχεδον ποτέ οπως κ το αγχος για θανατο..... Μη τα πολυ λεω να φτάσω στο 2013 που εχασα με βιαιο τροπο το αγορι μου... Δολοφονια...... Και συγκεκριμένα τον εβαλε ενα τερας φωτια.... 83 μερες ζωντανος στη μεθ εγκαυματων... Καθε μερα εμπαινα για 2 λεπτα να τον δω να του δωσω κουράγιο έφυγε ομως δεν αντεξε η καρδια του.... Οταν τον πρώτοειδα ηρθε η κριση πανικου.... Ολα να γυριζουν δυσπνοια πνιξιμο εμφραγμα.... Καλώς τα δέχτηκα ξανα..... Οταν εφυγε απευθείας εκανα σχέση 4 χρονια μενα παλικαρι δεν αντεχω τη μοναξιά γενικα ο ερωτας ειναι η βενζίνη μου... Ηταν μουσικος 3 χρονια ηπιαμς αρκετα λιτρα αλκοολ ροκ σταριλικια με το. Μυαλο κλπ... Χωρίσαμε γιατι εφαγα το κέρατο της ζωης μου.... Κ να τες παλι..... Στα 3 χρονια με πιανανε με αφηνανε.... Σς ψιλοχαλαρους ρυθμους κ χωρίς φαρμακ το φάρμακο ηταν το αλκοολ... Οταν ένιωθα αυτη τη θολουρα επινα ένα κρασι μονοκοπανια κ ολα καλα μεστο μεθύσι.... Οταν χώρισα παιδια... Μου βγηκανε ολα.... 2016 για μηνες ολοκληρους καθε μερα ερχοταν το ασθενοφορο με έπαιρνε γιατι με το μυαλο μου πεθαινα... Πεθαινα σπίτι... Πεθαινα εξω.... Στη δουλειά στο μηχανακι επανω.... Ενα μαρτυριο.... Ενα βασανο... Ξεκίνησα λοιπον ψυχαναλυση... Αλλαξα 3 φορές ψυχολογο γιατι δεν μπορούσα να βγαλω τις συνεδρίες δε πηγαινα δε μου αρεζε.... Μεχρι που τα καταφερα.... Παραλληλα με το ψυχαναλυση επειδη ειχα πολυ φοβία με τη καρδιά μου κ το θεμα των αρρυθμιων.... Ξεκινησα β αναστολεα για να ριχνω τους παλμους μου.... Η ψυχαναλυση σε συνδιασμο με το β αναστολεα ψυχολογικα με βοήθησε απιστευτα..... Οχι πάντα ακομα παθαινω κρισεις αλλα εχω 3χρονια σχεδον να παω νοσοκομειο στα εκτακτα.... Ειναι πολυ μικροτερες οι κρισεις κ λιγο πολυ τις διαχειριζομαι.... Γενικα ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολη φαση σε όποιον ανθρωπο εχει ανοιξει αυτο το πορτακι στο μυαλο του... Οταν ανοίγει δε κλεινει πιστευω... Απλα μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις με καποιον.. Ο καθενας δικο του τροπο.... Ειναι κατι που παντα λεω ουτε στον εχθρο μου... Αυτη η μαυριλα κ. Οι δαιμονες που σε περικλειουν καθε φορα οταν Έρχεται ειναι απίστευτα δυνατοι... Αλλα ολοι μπορουμε να παλεψουμε κ να νικησουμε...κουρασα ξερω... Αλλα σαββατο βραδυ οπως ειπα κ στην αρχη....ανοιγουμε τα βιβλια της ψυχής μας

----------


## george1520

> Κρίσεις πανικού, ψυχοσωματικά και τί είδους ψυχοσωματικά..


Έχω να πάθω κρίση πανικού 1.5 χρονο. Έπαθα πρόσφατα όμως μια γερή λόγω κακής ψυχολογικής κατάστασης (κατι σχετικά με τον σκύλο μου).
Έχω περάσει από όλα τα ψυχοσωματικα, παράπονο δεν έχω. Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία πάνω απο δύο χρόνια και είμαι στο τέλος της κατάθλιψης μου. Εδώ και μήνες είμαι στο τέλος, είναι ένα τέλος χωρίς τέλος :).. Δεν έχω θέμα πλέον με τα ψυχοσωματικα, δουλεύω με την ψυχολόγο και μαθαίνω τον εαυτό μου. Αν θες να ρωτήσεις κάτι που μπορώ να βοηθήσω, εδώ είμαι.

----------


## serotonini

> Έχω να πάθω κρίση πανικού 1.5 χρονο. Έπαθα πρόσφατα όμως μια γερή λόγω κακής ψυχολογικής κατάστασης (κατι σχετικά με τον σκύλο μου).
> Έχω περάσει από όλα τα ψυχοσωματικα, παράπονο δεν έχω. Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία πάνω απο δύο χρόνια και είμαι στο τέλος της κατάθλιψης μου. Εδώ και μήνες είμαι στο τέλος, είναι ένα τέλος χωρίς τέλος :).. Δεν έχω θέμα πλέον με τα ψυχοσωματικα, δουλεύω με την ψυχολόγο και μαθαίνω τον εαυτό μου. Αν θες να ρωτήσεις κάτι που μπορώ να βοηθήσω, εδώ είμαι.


Κατάλαβα.. ναι το δείχνεις ότι έχεις κάνει δουλίτσα και πως πας καλά. Ακόμα εγώ δεν έχω ξεκινήσει με ψυχολόγο, αρχίζω το χάπι να με στρώσει λίγο και στην πορεία πρέπει να το κοιτάξω, απλώς δεν έχω την χρηματική δυνατότητα αυτή τη στιγμή. Το μόνο που με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η επίδραση του φαρμάκου που μόλίς ξεκίνησα.. να μην έχω παρενέργειες και να μη πάθω άλλη κρίση πανικού...

----------


## george1520

> Κατάλαβα.. ναι το δείχνεις ότι έχεις κάνει δουλίτσα και πως πας καλά. Ακόμα εγώ δεν έχω ξεκινήσει με ψυχολόγο, αρχίζω το χάπι να με στρώσει λίγο και στην πορεία πρέπει να το κοιτάξω, απλώς δεν έχω την χρηματική δυνατότητα αυτή τη στιγμή. Το μόνο που με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η επίδραση του φαρμάκου που μόλίς ξεκίνησα.. να μην έχω παρενέργειες και να μη πάθω άλλη κρίση πανικού...


Θα σε βοηθήσει ο ψυχολόγος να διαχειρίζεσαι το άγχος σου καλυτερα.. Να ξέρεις πάντως πως ήταν γενναίο αυτό που έκανες και θα σε βοηθήσει αν ξανά βρεθείς στη ίδια κατάσταση.

----------


## mindcrime

Είναι πολύ μικρή η δόση των 75mg για να νιώσεις τις παρενέργειες που νιώθω εγώ για παράδειγμα όταν παίρνω 300mg.

----------


## serotonini

> Είναι πολύ μικρή η δόση των 75mg για να νιώσεις τις παρενέργειες που νιώθω εγώ για παράδειγμα όταν παίρνω 300mg.


Κι όμως νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα σε όλο το σώμα μου, και στεγνό στόμα... Α και μια αίσθηση κρύου στα πόδια. :/

----------


## mindcrime

> Κι όμως νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα σε όλο το σώμα μου, και στεγνό στόμα... Α και μια αίσθηση κρύου στα πόδια. :/


Είναι αναλόγως τον οργανισμό άλλοι έχουν, άλλοι δεν έχουν, άλλοι έχουν κάποια, άλλοι έχουν κάποια άλλα, υπάρχουν γυναίκες που τους πέφτει η λίμπιντο και υπάρχουν γυναίκες που τους ανεβαίνει στα ύψη... Γενικά τα ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα είναι πως θα τα σκάσει στον εκάστοτε χρήστη.

----------


## serotonini

> Είναι αναλόγως τον οργανισμό άλλοι έχουν, άλλοι δεν έχουν, άλλοι έχουν κάποια, άλλοι έχουν κάποια άλλα, υπάρχουν γυναίκες που τους πέφτει η λίμπιντο και υπάρχουν γυναίκες που τους ανεβαίνει στα ύψη... Γενικά τα ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα είναι πως θα τα σκάσει στον εκάστοτε χρήστη.


Νομίζω ότι νιώθω έντονη την επίδραση του στο νευρικό και μυικό μου σύστημα τα οποία είναι καιρό στην τσίτα... Κατι ανατριχίλες, μια αίσθηση ζεστού/κρύου, πολύ περίεργο συναίσθημα!!! Τι να κάνω, λογικά πρέπει να τα ανεχτώ μέχρι να υποχωρήσουν. Πόσο καιρό κρατάνε οι πρώτες παρενέργειες ξέρουμε ?

----------


## mindcrime

> Νομίζω ότι νιώθω έντονη την επίδραση του στο νευρικό και μυικό μου σύστημα τα οποία είναι καιρό στην τσίτα... Κατι ανατριχίλες, μια αίσθηση ζεστού/κρύου, πολύ περίεργο συναίσθημα!!! Τι να κάνω, λογικά πρέπει να τα ανεχτώ μέχρι να υποχωρήσουν. Πόσο καιρό κρατάνε οι πρώτες παρενέργειες ξέρουμε ?


Δεν θυμάμαι. Πόσο καιρό κρατάνε αυτό που θυμάμαι μόνο ήταν η δυσκολία στην ουρηση και μου πήρε καμια εβδομάδα.

----------


## serotonini

> Δεν θυμάμαι. Πόσο καιρό κρατάνε αυτό που θυμάμαι μόνο ήταν η δυσκολία στην ουρηση και μου πήρε καμια εβδομάδα.


Ναι έτσι μου είπε κι ένας φίλος, ότι θέλει μία βδομάδα με 10 μέρες να το δεχτεί ο οργανισμος. Ουφφφφφ είμαι πολύ φοβιτσιάρα με αυτα. :((((

----------


## ntinti

> Κι όμως νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα σε όλο το σώμα μου, και στεγνό στόμα... Α και μια αίσθηση κρύου στα πόδια. :/





> Νομίζω ότι νιώθω έντονη την επίδραση του στο νευρικό και μυικό μου σύστημα τα οποία είναι καιρό στην τσίτα... Κατι ανατριχίλες, μια αίσθηση ζεστού/κρύου, πολύ περίεργο συναίσθημα!!! Τι να κάνω, λογικά πρέπει να τα ανεχτώ μέχρι να υποχωρήσουν. Πόσο καιρό κρατάνε οι πρώτες παρενέργειες ξέρουμε ?





> Ναι έτσι μου είπε κι ένας φίλος, ότι θέλει μία βδομάδα με 10 μέρες να το δεχτεί ο οργανισμος. Ουφφφφφ είμαι πολύ φοβιτσιάρα με αυτα. :((((



ολα αυτα ειναι παρενεργειες γιατι το συγκεκριμενο χαπι ενεργει και στο νευροπαθητικο πονο γι αυτο θελει στενη παρακολουθησει απο γιατρο...
Κατ αρχην αν τα παίρνεις για πρωτη φορα επρεπε να μπεις δοκιμαστικα στο 35αρι και σταδιακα να ανεβεις αναλογα τις αντιδρασεις σου...

να θυμασαι οτι καθε οργανισμος αντιδρα διαφορετικα σε μια συγκεκριμενη αγωγη ...

----------


## serotonini

> ολα αυτα ειναι παρενεργειες γιατι το συγκεκριμενο χαπι ενεργει και στο νευροπαθητικο πονο γι αυτο θελει στενη παρακολουθησει απο γιατρο...
> Κατ αρχην αν τα παίρνεις για πρωτη φορα επρεπε να μπεις δοκιμαστικα στο 35αρι και σταδιακα να ανεβεις αναλογα τις αντιδρασεις σου...
> 
> να θυμασαι οτι καθε οργανισμος αντιδρα διαφορετικα σε μια συγκεκριμενη αγωγη ...


και Cymbalta που πήρα το 30αρι περίπου τα ίδια μου έκανε, τώρα κι αυτό για αρχή μου δίνει όπως λες συμπτώματα στο νευρομυικό. Πάσχω απο ινομυαλγία και το χάπι το πήρα και για αυτό.

----------


## Stavros

Φοβερή η Effexάρα ,το λάμβανα από το 2009-2014 για ΓΑΔ αλλά η τριπλέτα της μείωσης της Libido, δυσκοιλιότητας αλλά και της μυδρίασης ήταν μόνιμη.
Αλλά έκανε πολύ δουλειά. Στο 2014 είπα σιγά σιγά να απεξαρτηθώ, πολύ δύσκολη και επίπονη διαδικασία ,αλλά κομπλέ τελικά.
Υπομονή ,στις 15 μέρες θα αρχίσεις να βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## serotonini

> Φοβερή η Effexάρα ,το λάμβανα από το 2009-2014 για ΓΑΔ αλλά η τριπλέτα της μείωσης της Libido, δυσκοιλιότητας αλλά και της μυδρίασης ήταν μόνιμη.
> Αλλά έκανε πολύ δουλειά. Στο 2014 είπα σιγά σιγά να απεξαρτηθώ, πολύ δύσκολη και επίπονη διαδικασία ,αλλά κομπλέ τελικά.
> Υπομονή ,στις 15 μέρες θα αρχίσεις να βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα.


Ναι μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι το μόνο για το οποίο ακούω τόσο θετικά σχόλια... Το ελπίζω Σταύρο να πάει καλά. Τώρα το νιώθω να τρυπώνει στον οργανισμό μου και να μου ανασυντάσσει πραγματάκια. Είμαι πολύ σφιγμένη σε σημείο να χω καθημερινούς πονοκεφάλους. Από τη στιγμή που το πήρα δε πονάω, αλλά νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα... κάνει εκεί τα δικά του. Θα δουμε, τι να πω!

----------


## Stavros

Έχω κάνει διατριβή πάνω στην Bενλαφαξίνη! Στις γυναίκες δεν επηρεάζει τόσο την Libido. Συνήθως οι άντρες έχουν πρόβλημα. Ακόμα θυμάμαι ένα αίσθημα χαλάρωσης στο στήθος που μου είχε προκαλέσει στις αρχές. 
Πρώτα έρχεται το αγχολυτικό αποτελέσμα και έπειτα αρχίζει η βελτίωση του Mood. Ιδίως σε συνδυασμό με Μιρταζαπίνη, δίνει πόνο. Πλέον λαμβάνω μόνο Μιρταζαπίνη και αυτό γιατί μου καλυτερεύει τον βραδινό ύπνο.Έχω σκοπό μέσα στο 2020 να το κόψω κι αυτό. Αλλά πολύ σταδιακά. 
Εσύ έχεις νιώσει καθόλου μία χαλάρωση?

----------


## serotonini

> Έχω κάνει διατριβή πάνω στην Bενλαφαξίνη! Στις γυναίκες δεν επηρεάζει τόσο την Libido. Συνήθως οι άντρες έχουν πρόβλημα. Ακόμα θυμάμαι ένα αίσθημα χαλάρωσης στο στήθος που μου είχε προκαλέσει στις αρχές. 
> Πρώτα έρχεται το αγχολυτικό αποτελέσμα και έπειτα αρχίζει η βελτίωση του Mood. Ιδίως σε συνδυασμό με Μιρταζαπίνη, δίνει πόνο. Πλέον λαμβάνω μόνο Μιρταζαπίνη και αυτό γιατί μου καλυτερεύει τον βραδινό ύπνο.Έχω σκοπό μέσα στο 2020 να το κόψω κι αυτό. Αλλά πολύ σταδιακά. 
> Εσύ έχεις νιώσει καθόλου μία χαλάρωση?


Moυ έκανε έκτακτες και το σταμάτησα.

----------


## ntinti

> και Cymbalta που πήρα το 30αρι περίπου τα ίδια μου έκανε, τώρα κι αυτό για αρχή μου δίνει όπως λες συμπτώματα στο νευρομυικό. Πάσχω απο ινομυαλγία και το χάπι το πήρα και για αυτό.


θα κανεις υπομονη σε οτι και να σου φερει ειναι το καλυτερο στην κατηγορια του....
Στα λεει ενας ανθρωπος που ηταν τελειως αντιθετος με τα χαπια....
Ειχα δοκιμασει τα παντα μεχρι και βελονισμο και αν ηξερα απο την αρχη οτι το συγκεκριμενο χαπι θα εκανε τοση δουλεια στο νευρο που εχει τραυματιστει θα το ξεκινουσα πολυ πιο πριν και δεν θα βασσανιζομουν απο τους πονους.....

Βεβαια σε εμενα σαν "παρθενος οργανισμος" σε τετοια φαρμακα μου εβγαλε οτι παρενεργεια μπορεις να φανταστεις αλλα ευτυχως μιλουσα παραλληλα και με την νευρολογο μου και με καθησυχαζε ...

Οτι θες να ρωτησεις εδω ειμαι μην διστάσεις!

----------


## Stavros

Ναι αυτό ξέχασα να στο αναφέρω, πως αυξάνει τους καρδιακούς χτύπους και ίσως να δημιουργεί και έκτακτες. Μήπως έπρεπε να το αφήσεις λιγάκι παραπάνω να δράσει?

----------


## serotonini

> Ναι αυτό ξέχασα να στο αναφέρω, πως αυξάνει τους καρδιακούς χτύπους και ίσως να δημιουργεί και έκτακτες. Μήπως έπρεπε να το αφήσεις λιγάκι παραπάνω να δράσει?


Σταύρο ήταν πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό.. άρχισε να μαρσαρει η καρδιά μου! Ειδικά αυτές..δεν ήταν έκτακτες, σα μουλάρες κλωτσησαν. Ας είχα όποια άλλη παρενέργεια, αυτό είναι ανυπόφορο.

----------


## Stavros

Εντάξει δεν πειράζει... Αφού ήταν ανυπόφορο, καλά έκανες!
Κι εσύ βρε Σεροτονίνη, την Σεροτονίνη ήθελες να αυξήσεις, αλλά δεν σου έκατσε...!

----------


## elpida33

Serotonι πως ςισαι τωρα αυτες τις μερες;

----------


## Antonis8

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω. Καταρχάς οι παλμοι σου ήταν αψογοι. Εγώ αν είχα κρίση πανικού και ετρεχα κιόλας,με την ορθοστατικη που έχω θα πήγαιναν 170 άνετα. Μου έχει τύχει να ξαπλωσω στη μέση του δρόμου με παλμους. Νιώθω καλύτερα με κόσμο γύρω μου.

----------


## tsaros

Λοιπόν μετα απο τεστ των τελευταίων ημερων εγώ αυτοδιαγνωστηκα. Αγοραφοβια μου εχει βγει(πραγμα εντελώς αντιθετο με τον χαρακτηρα μου ως τωρα)

Η ζαλη και η θολουρα σε βαθμο οου δυσκολεύομαι να μιλησω έρχονται σε καταστασεις κοινωνικοποιησης, ισως η καραντινα και ο αποκλεισμός συνετελεσε στο να μη το βιωνω τόσο καιρό, αλλα ειχε αρχισει πριν την καραντίνα.

Σημερα πχ πηγα για καφε σε μαγαζί γνωστού μόνος, μετα απο μιση ωρα ήρθε εκτατσε μαζι μου ο ιδιοκτήτης, ημουν οκ, μετα περασε μια γνωστη του και εκατσε κι αυτή, και σταδιακα αρχισα να νιωθω σφιξιμο και θολουρα, μια δυσφορια δηλαδη που να με κανει να θέλω να φύγω. Ως ασκηση εκατσα μιση ώρα εκεί μαζι τους και εφυγα μετα

Ειμαι στις πρώτες 6 μέρες προσαρμογης με cipralex, ελπιζω να ειναι καταλληλα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις

----------


## Billtheo

> Λοιπόν μετα απο τεστ των τελευταίων ημερων εγώ αυτοδιαγνωστηκα. Αγοραφοβια μου εχει βγει(πραγμα εντελώς αντιθετο με τον χαρακτηρα μου ως τωρα)
> 
> Η ζαλη και η θολουρα σε βαθμο οου δυσκολεύομαι να μιλησω έρχονται σε καταστασεις κοινωνικοποιησης, ισως η καραντινα και ο αποκλεισμός συνετελεσε στο να μη το βιωνω τόσο καιρό, αλλα ειχε αρχισει πριν την καραντίνα.
> 
> Σημερα πχ πηγα για καφε σε μαγαζί γνωστού μόνος, μετα απο μιση ωρα ήρθε εκτατσε μαζι μου ο ιδιοκτήτης, ημουν οκ, μετα περασε μια γνωστη του και εκατσε κι αυτή, και σταδιακα αρχισα να νιωθω σφιξιμο και θολουρα, μια δυσφορια δηλαδη που να με κανει να θέλω να φύγω. Ως ασκηση εκατσα μιση ώρα εκεί μαζι τους και εφυγα μετα
> 
> Ειμαι στις πρώτες 6 μέρες προσαρμογης με cipralex, ελπιζω να ειναι καταλληλα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις


Καλησπέρα! Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχω κι εγώ φίλε μου.Οπότε είμαι έξω με πιάνει αυτή η θολούρα και η δυσφορία και θέλω να πάω σπίτι μου να αράξω.

----------


## Atrotos

Καλησπέρα και από μένα σε όλους. Πραγματικά πρέπει όλοι μαζί να πάμε μια μέρα στο σούπερ μάρκετ. Τα ίδια έχουμε πάθει και παθαίνουμε. Μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια παιδιά κατάφερα να νιώσω χαλαρά και ας περιμένω στην ουρά όμως έκανα γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική θεραπεία με ψυχολόγο. Χάπια πήρα πολύ λίγο στις αρχές και τα έκοψα γιατί δεν έβλεπα αποτέλεσμα ιδιαίτερο. Το σημαντικό είναι να αποδεχτείς τις κρίσεις πανικού και να πεις δεν έγινε και κάτι. Προχωράμε και την επόμενη φορά θα είναι όλα καλύτερα.πατε πρώτα στο σούπερ μάρκετ ώρες που έχει λιγότερο κόσμο ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να κάθεστε αρκετά στην ουρά. Θα νιώσετε καλύτερα να φύγετε λίγο πιο χαλαρά απ' το σούπερ μάρκετ. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους υπομονή και ξεκινήστε γυμναστική βοηθάει πολύ

----------


## Atrotos

> Είμαι σχεδόν 36 χρόνων. Υποφέρω περιπου 3 χρόνια τα τελευταία 2 πιο έντονα. Δυστυχώς έχω λάβει αρκετές αγωγές εδώ και έναν χρόνο χωρίς ουσιαστική βελτίωση,οπότε αυτό με έχει αποθαρρύνει ακόμη περισσότερο. Ώρες ώρες εύχομαι να με βρει κάτι να τελειώνω μια και καλή καθώς δεν θελω να αυτοκτονήσω αν και μου περνάει σαν σκέψη καθημερινά από το μυαλό.


Είναι πραγματικά βασανιστήριο οι κρίσεις πανικού και σε βάζουν σε ένα κακό τριπακι καθημερινά. Δεν ευχαριστιόμαστε τίποτε στη ζωή. Όμως όταν θα την δεις διαφορετικά και θα σκέφτεσαι αλλιώς θα λες γτ είχα πει ότι θελω να αυτοκτονήσω. Είναι τόσο όμορφη η ζωή τελικά αρκεί να την δεις με άλλο σκεπτικό. Συμβουλεύψου έναν ψυχολόγο. Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ!!!! Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο επιμονής δουλειάς έφυγαν όλα τα συμπτώματα κρισης πανικού. Παθαίνω πολύ σπάνια ( μια φορά το μηνα) και σε.μικρη ένταση.

----------


## el.gre

δεν ξερω αν αυτο που παθαινω ειναι κριση πανικου.με μενα εχει να κανει με τις φοβιες μου.πριν παω σουπερ το σκεφτομαι πολυ αν μπορεσω να το αποφυγω και παει αλλος για μενα καλα θα ναι.αλοτε παω και στη μεση της διαδρομης γυρισω σπιτι και κανω μπανιο.αλοτε καταφερνω να μπω στο σουπερ και τελικα παθαινω μπλακ αουτ και δε θυμαμαι τι θελω να παρω οποτε ξαναγυριζω σπιτι και κανω μπανιο.αλλες φορες ψωνιζω και μετα πεταω τα ψωνια και κανω μπανιο και αλλες φορες καταφερνω να κρατισω τα ψωνια τα απολυμαινω και μετα κανω μπανιο

----------


## Unchained

Μήπως σε πειράζουν κ τα φώτα στο σούπερ-μάρκετ; το παθαίνουν πολλοί αυτό. Πέρα απο το άγχος φυσικά. Πόσο χρονών είσαι κ χρησιμοποιεις πιεσόμετρο;

----------


## κατερινα1964

ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ
οι γιατροι προσπαθουν να κανουν επιδειξη γνωσεων οτι ξερουν καλα το θεμα
δεν δινουν συμβουλες αλλα προσπαθουν να μας δειξουν οτι ειναι επιστημονες
οταν πχ πας στο ιντερνετ να βρεις καμμια συμβουλη μακρια απο την συντεχνεια
των γιατρων δηλ ρε μαλακα δεν κανεις μαθημα σε φοιτητες τι θελω να πω εδω
αν θελεις μια συμβουλη για το προβλημα σου και πας πχ σε σελιδα που γραφει ιατρος
αρχιζει και αναλυει το θεμα θελωντας να δειξει οτι ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος επιστημων..
απατεωνες προσπαθουν μην χασουν τον πελατη..μακρυα απο αυτους ειναι επαγγελματιες ευρωμαζοχτες μαζευουν ευρω.......οπου αλλου εκτος απο γιατρους απατεωνες ..μονο λεφτα
θελουν και ψαχνουν και πιθανων αμα διαβασουν το αρθρο αυτο να με ξυλωσουν
ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΗΣ ΣΟΥ,,, ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΩ..

----------


## Eirini.

Και γω effexar παίρνω.. Γενικά είναι πολύ καλα... Υπομονή 3 - 4 βδομάδες το πολύ και μετά θα δεις την βελτίωση.. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις κ με εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη Γνωσιακή Συμπεριφορική Θεραπεία.. Είναι πολύ καλή για κρισεις πανικου!

----------


## psycho22

οι κρισεις πανικου δεν ειναι κανενα σοβαρο προβλημα γιατι δεν εχει περισσοτερο οργανικα αιτια και δεν προκαλειται απο ψυχολογικα τραυματα. Πας σε ψυχιατρο να σου δωσει αντικαταθλιπτικα και σε μερικους μηνες θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα και δεν θα επιστρεψει.

----------

